# It's worse than I thought.



## davidharmier60 (Oct 3, 2017)

All my unprocessed rolls of film which I thought was 20 is actually 80+.
All color. Mostly Kodak but Fuji is represented as well.

The oldest is 1996 and newest 1999.

Whatever am I supposed to do???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 3, 2017)

These have been sitting since then waiting for processing?

If so suggest you process them yourself.  And the reason being the film may be stuck together inside the canisters.  And with a delicate hand might be able to salvage some or all of them.  If someone heavy handed does it.  You might loose shoots you might not have othe wise.  You can still get the equipment and supplies for processing it.  Just need some space and time.  And water supply.  And a way to maintain 39deg c.  Can be done with tank and a water heater element.  I did it a long time ago with a 10 gallon fish tank and fish tank heater (was doing E-6 slides but very similar).


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 3, 2017)

Presuming I can do that, how do I get prints? It's almost certainly all aircraft. 
And many if not most of them are now no longer flying. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 4, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Presuming I can do that, how do I get prints? It's almost certainly all aircraft.
> And many if not most of them are now no longer flying.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You can send negatives in still for prints.  Or have them scanned and printed locally.

You might be able to send them to a local lab that still does c41 and clearly tell them this is old stored film and caution is needed to unroll them.  I would not trust any general mail order or drop off at CVS.  Would need to be a pro lab.  And of course they will charge more most likely.

Also if you don't have a scanner of your own.  They do make adapters to go on digital cameras.  I have not used one, but they are out there.  Nikon I guess has a new one for the D850.


----------



## waday (Oct 4, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I would not trust any general mail order or drop off at CVS.


I've heard that a lot of non-pro photography places no longer return negatives, if they even process photos anymore (Costco, Walmart, Target, CVS, etc).


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 4, 2017)

I simply must have my negatives back. 
I guess I gotta find someone to do it.
I don't see processing my own film.
No good place to do it .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 4, 2017)

Is it B&W or color? Of course developing B&W is what typically was done in home darkrooms and would be do-able if you got used equipment and had space to do it. There are/were kits to do your own C41 color processing but I don't know what those are like. 

You could get a certain number of rolls developed at a time to spread out the cost and just have the film developed and scanned, unless you want to do the scanning yourself. I'd start out with not too many and see how they turn out. B&W film seems to last indefinitely but color could have shifted. Of course you could then adjust the scans digitally if needed.

Most places will develop and scan, or develop only. I've used The Darkroom in San Clemente; they'd scan and you could download them online (or get a CD, or digital prints). I've recently been using Dwayne's in Kansas because they have the option to get 'wet' prints done in photo chemistry on photo paper. Both have the forms to fill out and send in that show the prices.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree with Wade, many places like discount stores etc. now apparently destroy the negatives. But most of the drug stores etc. in my area weren't that great anyway for getting film developed. You might need to send out.

You could take a look at http://www.filmphotographyproject.com and see if they have a list of labs or ask on their Flickr page (they have/had a message board but people seemed to use the Flickr discussion more). I haven't looked over the summer at their site to know what they have going on lately.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 4, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I agree with Wade, many places like discount stores etc. now apparently destroy the negatives. But most of the drug stores etc. in my area weren't that great anyway for getting film developed. You might need to send out.
> 
> You could take a look at Home - The Film Photography Project and see if they have a list of labs or ask on their Flickr page (they have/had a message board but people seemed to use the Flickr discussion more). I haven't looked over the summer at their site to know what they have going on lately.



My biggest point is to find one that will listen to you or follow written comments on the film envelope.  I had a bunch of negatives partially ruined by a lab.  Specific instructoins were to not cut the negatives by machine.  Hand cut only.  And I selected and understood I had to pay extra for "personal" service.  The negatives were from a real panoramic camera with a 24x58 frame.  And I was specific about it being panaromaic and frame size.  Well they cut all 12 rolls standard 5-frame 35mm.  I was going to be charged extra for absolutely nothing by the lab!  They clearly didn't read the instructions or the results on the film.  Just figured the price from the check marks on the bags.  The owner of the camera store who sent out the film did not charge me and let me keep the negatives for the frames that survived.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 4, 2017)

Back when film was king Walgreens did much of my film. I sure wish it was still that easy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 4, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Back when film was king Walgreens did much of my film. I sure wish it was still that easy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I bought my own minilabs after that incident.  Used of course.  Bought an Agfa MSC 101 from a closing camera store.  Came with more paper and chemicals than the cost of the lab.  And a silver recovery bucket.  Also picked up from a different closing camera shop an Agfa E-6 machine FP2-72.  I still have them both.  But has been in storage for about 10 years now.  Still have some chemicals and paper left.  But sure the chemicals are toast.  Storage is not climate controlled and everything has gone through freeze and thaw cycles.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 4, 2017)

Since film is in something of a resurgence someplace like Ritz Camera should do it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 29, 2017)

Jeez. I was looking for something else and found a bag of 1997 film. 35 rolls.
Some F-16 and FA-18 that have almost certainly been retired. Plus some choppers and other stuff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio75ny (Feb 27, 2018)

davidharmier60 said:


> All my unprocessed rolls of film which I thought was 20 is actually 80+.
> All color. Mostly Kodak but Fuji is represented as well.
> 
> The oldest is 1996 and newest 1999.
> ...


At about $10 a roll I would throw them out and buy a decent DSLR with a kit lens. You haven't missed the photos in 20 years.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Feb 27, 2018)

Don't throw them away.

I would seriously consider the idea of developing yourself. The cost of some developing equipment and C41 chemicals will be far cheaper than getting them developed at current prices at a commercial lab.

If you're worried about space, you just need a bathroom to develop. A darkroom is only necessary if you are going to wet print. Save your money for the scanning.


----------



## Designer (Feb 27, 2018)

If you can't find a one-person shop nearby who will take care with the old film, then develop the film yourself. 

There are some things that you have to pay attention to, but nothing you can't learn.  Practice on a recently-purchased roll just to see how it goes.  Then you've got your negatives, which can be scanned.


----------

